# Sticky  Message from your friendly Moderator



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

If anybody need help, has a question, or wants to report something in this section hit me up any time. 
[email protected]
AIM: PatScottAKA99XE and PatScottAKA99XE2


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

awww.. im vaclempt, an honest and helpful mod...




now i feel like i should write this to my section...:cheers:


----------



## TBaronJr (May 18, 2005)

Ok. Yes, i'm a newbie and my question, 1997 nissan p/u heating up, etc., was 'moved'. Where to and why, so I can do it right next time?


----------

